# Utility bills



## SGreen

Hi, 

I have recently moved to Hong Kong and I am currently looking at flats to rent. With this in mind, I wanted to get a feel for how much utility bills are out here? I am looking to move to the mid-levels/soho area - can anyone advice how much they pay per month on bills (including gas, electricity, water, internet, phone, tv etc).

A rough guide would be much appreciated.

Thanks, 
Sarah.


----------



## stephenkit

SGreen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently moved to Hong Kong and I am currently looking at flats to rent. With this in mind, I wanted to get a feel for how much utility bills are out here? I am looking to move to the mid-levels/soho area - can anyone advice how much they pay per month on bills (including gas, electricity, water, internet, phone, tv etc).
> 
> A rough guide would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sarah.


For summer, electricity is about $1.XK /month. For winter, can be half or less.
Water is cheap. Less than $100
Internet is about $150
phone is about $50-100
TV - Cable TV $3XX
Gas, depends on if you cook and the type of heater that you use. It is cheaper than electricity.

(all in HKD$ )


----------



## David7

put 4k in the kitty for all those.


----------

